# Barb Lootshare Community Seasonal



## ReaLBashman (28. März 2015)

Hallo Barbaren,

einige werden mich schon kennen. Ich bin der Bashman.
Für die nächsten Seasons möchte ich unbedingt in Lootshare Gruppen farmen.
Um das ganze etwas einfacher zu gestalten, habe ich die Community mit dem Namen

*"Barb Loot GRP Season"*

erstellt.

Hier können wir gemeinsam T6 als auch Grifts farmen und den Loot verteilen.

Stellt für den Beitritt bitte einfach eine ingame Community-Joinanfrage.
Von automatischen Beitritten möchte ich vorerst absehen, da ich eine schlagkräftige, zielstrebige und vor Allem nette Community anstrebe.

Ich hoffe ihr werdet alle dabei sein! 
Auf das uns die Hand von Bul'Kathos mit Loot und Erfahrung überschütte .

Bei Fragen einfach posten oder mich bei Gelegenheit ingame anschreiben.

Grüße

Bashman


----------

